# Just bought me a new belt



## Tgace (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah its a little expensive for a belt (but less than a premium leather gunbelt) but Ive been hearing good things about it. Should arrive in 3 days. Anybody else have one?

http://www.ligerproducts.com/product/catalog_ligerbelt_150.htm


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 24, 2005)

Give us a review after you've received and used it.  I'd like to know how it holds up with a gun and holster.  Thanks.

- Ceicei


----------



## TonyU (Nov 25, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Give us a review after you've received and used it. I'd like to know how it holds up with a gun and holster. Thanks.
> 
> - Ceicei


Yes, let us know.
The only belts I wear are rappelling instructor belts.
 See http://http://thewilderness.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/3/products_id/36

Forgot to mention. They hold up vey well. I have several that I've owned for several years and they show no sign of wear except for my contour.
I wear them daily and for special operations.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 29, 2005)

I've heard good things about the Liger belts but haven't tried one yet.  My current (leather) gun-belt is made by Milt Sparks.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 2, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> My current (leather) gun-belt is made by Milt Sparks.


 
A nice choice.  Once you break them in, Sparks leather belts will last you a lifetime.  I've had the same one for 9 years, and have found their folks to be extremely helpful, especially Tony.


----------



## Tgace (Dec 6, 2005)

I just received the Liger Belt. It wears quite comfortably, no biting, pinching or edges and for all appearances looks like a leather dress belt. I purchased the black/black combination and it goes quite nicely with any pair of pants I own from uniform to jeans/Kakis to dress pants. The "Ligerthane" material looks like leather but feels like plastic. It claims to be impervious to sweat, solvents and abrasion. There is no stretch to it and it is custom cut. You have to actually measure your waist through your belt loops when sizing. Do not just use your pants size. The toughest part with donning the belt is that the buckle hook is a tight fit to the belt holes. The documentation claims that after continuous use that it wears to an easy and secure fit.

The material has a "tacky" feel to it and it has to be fed trough the belt loops, I suggest that you place your holster, mag carriers, cuffs etc where you want them on the belt before cinching it. Items tend to "lock in place" and stay where you put them. The belt wont easily shift or roll under weight, which is good. I intend to try it out as an under belt for my duty gear when I go back to work.


----------

